# No Room For An Airlock In Bar Fridge



## pokedad (31/1/09)

I have managed to secure a small bar fridge, my smallest fermenter just fits inside it with 1cm to spare to the top of the lid. I want to brew some lagers. Well, I want to brew anything at a lower temp than 24 really. 

My question is this, there is no room for an airlock. Does anyone have any suggestions with how to get around that? Can I just not airlock ? Is there some sort of flat airlock ? How do other fridge users deal with these issues and keep the beer sanitary?

If this is not the right section then please move my post, I figured the noob section would be best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## QIK86 (31/1/09)

Just cover the airlock hole with gladwrap and sit a bottle cap on top of it.


----------



## buttersd70 (31/1/09)

Airlocks aren't necessary...they're just to stop crap from falling into the fermenter, afterall. If brewing in an enclosed (clean) fridge, no need to worry...its not like you're going to have bugs crawling into it. Even if it was outside the fridge, a bottle cap over the hole is all it takes.


----------



## Effect (31/1/09)

You will get varying answers...

Some purists couldn't contemplate not using an air lock...

I however have a bunnings style fermenter (i.e. no airlock hole). I put the lid on tight so nothing can get in or out - BUT I crack it just a little so excess co2 can escape but nothing can get in.

However - I brew ales, not lagers...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/1/09)

Use gladwrap

Take the O-ring out of the lid

Cover the opening of the fermenter with gladwrap and secure with the o ring







Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (31/1/09)

Im the same as Cortez, get rid of the lid, just something else to clean and sanitise.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## rwmingis (31/1/09)

I reckon the previous posters are right, not a huge big deal about an air lock. 

If you don't use an airlock make sure you don't have a lot of mold growing in the fridge. With fridges that are at fermentation temperatures, they tend to freeze water out of the air and thaw it onto the floor of the fridge during the cycling. I just spray a bit of bleach around the fridge and that'll stave it off for a while.

If you want to have one still you can have a half inch tube attached to a right angle fitting through the lid and to a standard airlock on the other end. I usually just use a twist tie to hold it to the inside of the fridge door.


----------



## Jonez (31/1/09)

Allan Quatermain said:


> I have managed to secure a small bar fridge, my smallest fermenter just fits inside it with 1cm to spare to the top of the lid. I want to brew some lagers. Well, I want to brew anything at a lower temp than 24 really.
> 
> My question is this, there is no room for an airlock. Does anyone have any suggestions with how to get around that? Can I just not airlock ? Is there some sort of flat airlock ? How do other fridge users deal with these issues and keep the beer sanitary?...



I reckon you could still use an air lock in your situation. I am using a 8 mm clear hose and a container with water as my airlock. If your lid is like mine (it is not flat but deep at the top) then you could definitely do this, provided there is space in your fridge to keep a softdrink bottle. See photo attached.


----------



## tribalfish (31/1/09)

+1 for the gladwrap and o ring.
I had to do the same thing today as my second fermenter has to sit on the motor hump in my chest freezer. Definitley no room for an airlock. I do like the length of hose in grommet idea though, then you can stick it where it fits!

Tribalfish.


----------



## Peteoz77 (1/2/09)

I am doing my first big lager (45 litres) in a 60 litre fermenter that JUST fits in the chest freezer with temp controller. I left the gasket off the lid, so it won't seal, then spun it tight and finally backed it off about 1 hour it's fermenting away nicely, and can't really get contaminated. The hard part is going to be lifting it out of the freezer....


----------



## samhighley (1/2/09)

Perhaps an engine hoist is in order


----------



## ford-ute (1/2/09)

as every one else said there is no need for a air lock after all coopers open ferment their beers so if its good enough for coopers its good enough for me 

but one method i did see was some one had a small container of water beside their fermenter and ran a small hose frome the air lock hose into the water they help the hose in the container by pegging it to the side wolla make shift air lock


----------

